# HELP: Looking 4 Opera Teacher in London!!



## yarazeitoun (Apr 3, 2013)

Hello, dear community of classical music lovers! 

I'm a 22yr old 'aspiring' opera singer (coloratura soprano), from Lebanon, moving to London next year for my masters andd -

*I REALLY need some help* finding a *good opera *teacher, that teaches in the bel canto style!

Please, if anyone knows of someone, or knows of someone that knows someone, i would really appreciate it!!
I don't know ANY musicians in London so I'm really desperate for help of any kind, or some guidance of some sort


----------



## yarazeitoun (Apr 3, 2013)

my email is [email protected]
and i really appreciate any help!!!!


----------

